# Honda GCV 160 Carb. problem?? Help!



## yboy11 (Feb 16, 2008)

Honda mower had the high speed surge. Took the carb. apart,cleaned main jet and all visible passages.Mower now has a great top end but spooky on the idle end. Mower starts and has full range of throttle,slow-fast for maybe a minute. At this time I lose idle function. Idle will pick up speed for awhile and then drop way off and possibly stall.It still maintains a great mid and high speed. I can't find the idle circuit too clean. Guess idle mix is not adjustable? Ready to take carb. off and clean again--Help.
Is there a good source on this carb. repair? I think the carb. is #628QH13 Keihin.
Thanks,yboy11


----------



## MrChooks (Apr 19, 2008)

:wave: I have had this problem also - you need to take the carb apart and clean all the jets - in particular - there is a small white nylon plug looking thing - that is an atmospheric jet. It has a tiny hole in it that must be clear - so see if you can locate that vent and make sure the tiny hole in it is clean


----------

